# Toronto MAC/Estee Lauder Warehouse Sale March '10



## Junkie (Mar 6, 2010)

Only one photo...with the breakdown afterwards.
Any questions about prices welcome....same with what else was there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Had to cut the photo in half so it would fit lol.











Breakdown:

Face & Body Foundation in C2 & C4 (they sold out of C3 within 10 mins of opening!!!!)
Fix+ Rose [full size]
Prep & Prime Face Protect SPF 50 (PinkPearl urged me to buy this!)
Select Sherrr Loose POwder in NC25
Lashes - x10 (limit at the $3 table was 4 max per individual item)
Merrily Mineralized Blush
Fleurry Powder Blush

Travel Fix+ x2
Perfect Topping MSF (free gift for Friday)
Porceline Pink MSF
Lavender Whip Cremesheen Lipstick x6 (none for me, they are all Pay It Forward CP's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Charity Bags x4 (one for me, 2 swaps for Saturday & Sunday sales and one extra for my sister - they contain Eversun Beauty Powder in Style Warriors packaging, Et Tu Bouquet? eyeshadow, Lovin' It Lustre Lipstick, & Rave Pearlglide Eyeliner).
Pigments/Glitters in - Rose, Melon, Mutiny, Lovely Lily, Chocolate Brown, Circa Plum, Fuschia, Jardin Aires, Violet.
Sea Me Shadestick
Eyeshadow pots in - Top Knot, Signed-Sealed, Lotusland, Poison Pen, & Arctic Grey

Thats all folks!

For my first warehouse sale it was pretty awesome. I happened to be in line with a few great people and funnily enough, PinkPearl's friend, Susan - so I got to shop with them a bit - and they gave me great advice (RUN to the second room! And shop FAST!). Haha! 

We all had eachother's backs when it came to lining up in the different zones and even collected eachother's list items 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I met Nepenthe - Tamara - and she was awesome. She drove me home and on the way we met up with PrincessBoa - Rene - to drop off Saturday tickets and give her a heads up on the sales. 

I had a lot of fun. Totally pooped. My arms and back are killing me. My face/make-up was a hot mess after working a 7 hour shift downtown in T.O and trekking all the way to Markham (2 subways, an RT, 2 buses, and a taxi - no lie, I'm fierce)! And then staying there from 8am til 1:30 in crazy-ass lineups. I didn't get to bed til 4pm and got up at 9:30pm for work again.

I'll gladly do it all over again in June!

Happy shopping guys and gals!


----------



## lushious_lips (Mar 6, 2010)

Great haul!!!!


----------



## Nepenthe (Mar 6, 2010)

I need to get on taking photos of everything myself, but it was awesome to meet you and the other ladies. :]

Enjoy your goodies!


----------



## Civies (Mar 6, 2010)

Girls, we should all meet up in the June sale! I didn't see any prep&prime face there today .. boo! Or else I would have picked it up.

Great haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Glad to see you stocked up on pigments!


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Mar 6, 2010)

Sound like you had a great time at the sale I want to go to one in the near future looks like you got tons of wonderful goodies and I hope you enjoy your haul.


----------



## gemmel06 (Mar 7, 2010)

I regret not going 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nice haul ill be there at the June sale.


----------



## Junkie (Mar 7, 2010)

Civies: We SHOULD! That would be awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Compare stuff later on....I saw a bunch of girls sitting on the floor looking through their purchases about 3 hours after the place opened haha.

I'll definately attempt to go in June again if I can get a ticket!

Fridays are definately THE day to go though. Everything sells out so fast.


----------



## mirauk (Mar 7, 2010)

Ooo! Do enjoy!!! I'm all out of Fix+Rose so I'm totally jealous


----------



## PrincessBoa (Mar 7, 2010)

Hey! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It was lovely  meeting you (again) and also meeting Tamara- Nepenthe and thanks both of you for giving me a heads up on the sale! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I definitely felt prepared when I arrived however they ran out of my foundation- C4 which sucks. ): Haha. Oh wells, it looks like you've got alot and possibly next time we should all meet up at the sale! (June- start saving! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) 

Enjoy your goodies!


----------



## soveryfabulous (Mar 7, 2010)

Great haul! I got a few of the same things as you. You're lucky you got some Face & Body foundation, pretty much all except the really darker shades were sold out when I got there. enjoy all your goodies!


----------



## purple_pumpkin (Mar 8, 2010)

WOW, great big haul, enjoy


----------



## StarrySim (Mar 11, 2010)

Wow, so many eyelashes!  They only had 2 types when I went on Saturday.  I hate how fast stuff sells out.  I went Saturday before noon, and so much good stuff was gone.  Oh well, it's for the better, I would have to see my bill if more stuff was in stock


----------



## mintbear82 (Mar 18, 2010)

Great haul, I went to the Saturday sale... I wish I could have gotten Friday tickets. I can't believe you scored a lavender whip lipstick! I'll also have to remeber the advice to Run to the second room lol... it's soo true.


----------

